# Nintendo Fusion (RUMOR)



## vayanui8 (Jan 22, 2014)

Rumors are surfacing of a potential new system from Nintendo. Details are about both a new home console and handheld, but there is no confirmation. Chances are it is a hoax made to feed off peoples paranoia from the poor wii u sales, but its possible none the less. Here are two links:
http://www.geekosystem.com/nintendo-fusion-rumor/
http://www.destructoid.com/rumor-nintendo-s-new-system-is-nintendo-fusion-269319.phtml


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 22, 2014)

A rumor is only a rumor.


----------



## vayanui8 (Jan 22, 2014)

Yepi69 said:


> A rumor is only a rumor.


agreed. I personally don't believe it myself, but its worth some discussion none the less


----------



## 3bbb7 (Jan 22, 2014)

Why would they start working on another console after wiiu has been out for not even 2 years?

definitely fake


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 22, 2014)

Nintendo should make a Pokemon game for the Wii U.
It'll boost sales for sure then.
Not only that but Ninty should hurry up and release some good AAA titles.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jan 22, 2014)

Would destroy people's faith in Nintendo if true, so common sense says not true.

Well actually it would make sense to start on development early, but i still wouldn't put much faith in a rumor.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 22, 2014)

3bbb7 said:


> Why would they start working on another console after wiiu has been out for not even 2 years?
> 
> definitely fake


 

They did start on Wii U development a year after the Wii was released


----------



## RikuCrafter (Jan 22, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> They did start on Wii U development a year after the Wii was released


Development =\= Release and Announcement.

The next gen systems were too in development from around 2008. These things do take time.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 22, 2014)

RikuCrafter said:


> Development =\= Release and Announcement.
> 
> The next gen systems were too in development from around 2008. These things do take time.


 

That's exactly my point. There's that possibility they're working on the next system already.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 22, 2014)

Right, just to dispel any and all confusion, Nintendo _is_ working on a next generation platform - every company is almost immediately after releasing their current generation one. Satoru Iwata himself mentioned that after merging the handheld and home console hardware divisions, their primary objective will be to work on a new ecosystem with two platforms based on more-or-less common hardware in order to allow for quick and easy cross-platform development.

This is likely where the rumour sprang from, especially judging by the imaginary specs of the _"fusion"_ that I've read earlier today _(meaning ARM CPU etc.)_ which do sound ideal for something that could be used in a portable and in a home console, but that may not be the case in 5-6 years. This is an on-going project, no details are certain, but if there is certainty in one regard then it's the fact that Nintendo is _not_ releasing any new system anytime soon.


----------



## RikuCrafter (Jan 22, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> That's exactly my point. There's that possibility they're working on the next system already.


Sorry, I didn't mean to quote you. I didn't see your post, my apologies!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 22, 2014)

RikuCrafter said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to quote you. I didn't see your post, my apologies!


 

No worries!


----------



## RikuCrafter (Jan 22, 2014)

3bbb7 said:


> Why would they start working on another console after wiiu has been out for not even 2 years?
> 
> definitely fake


Console development takes years. Ps4 & Xbox one were in development from 2008.


----------



## lismati (Jan 22, 2014)

While consoles  from Nintendo with specs like these would surely be a wet dream, this whole project is probably just fake.

Still, I hope the next Ninty's console won't be a Dreamcast3


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 22, 2014)

this is fake that's not how you do fusion...*THIS IS!*


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 22, 2014)

I knew someone was going to post a freakin' DBZ picture.
Thread delivers.


----------



## Darkseeker109 (Jan 22, 2014)

Ill be pissed if this is true. I got a 3ds back in october. Don't want a new handheld just yet.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 22, 2014)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/wii-u-successor-rumors.360956/

Basically on the same subject, and basically the same conclusion that Foxi made here. This is more open-and-shut than something that typically opens and shuts, like a hardcover book or a treasure chest.

My similes are weak like something that isn't strong.


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 22, 2014)

Fake, of course.
It wouldn't surprise me if Nintendo were already brainstorming what new features ("gimmick" for the rest of you) they're going to base their new console/handheld around but these rumors popping up have it backwards. Nintendo wouldn't decide on the specs at all until much later in the development process (which will probably take the next ~6 years) because it's impossible to know at this point what technology will surface in the next 5 years and how pricing will change, etc.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jan 22, 2014)

I would no think they would make another handheld as the 3ds is doing fine (tho the numbers were less then expected thy still profited), as for a home console, I suppose it is possible, but i doubt it. And they prob would have discontinued the wii u by now if they had it planned. Also I would be shocked if they were not working on the next home and handheld console, it takes years before they actually go into production you know.


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 22, 2014)

Ericthegreat said:


> I would no think they would make another handheld as the 3ds is doing fine (tho the numbers were less then expected thy still profited), as for a home console, I suppose it is possible, but i doubt it. And they prob would have discontinued the wii u by now if they had it planned. Also I would be shocked if they were not working on the next home and handheld console, it takes years before they actually go into production you know.


Maybe a single handheld that has a small, wireless box you connect to the TV and optionally stream HD video to it as a second screen. (Think a far more portable Wii U gamepad with all the processing power on the gamepad side instead of the console side ... or a beefier version that 1DS they were previously showing off as a joke)

That's what I think when I hear the name "Nintendo Fusion", at least ... a fusion of home and portable consoles.



Actually, not sure why this reminds me of this fact but (off topic) Nintendo really needs to make a 3DS Player accessory for the Wii U.


----------



## weatMod (Jan 22, 2014)

"SDHC “Holographic Enhanced” Card Slot up to 128 Gigabyte Limit"
im sorry but what in the actual fuck is a “Holographic Enhanced” Card Slot
also it says " dual 1mp stereoscopic cameras" but makes no mention of 3d screens


----------



## Warrior522 (Jan 22, 2014)

http://haverzine.com/2014/01/21/why-the-nintendo-fusion-is-probably-fake/

This right here sums it up nicely.


----------



## ichidansan (Jan 22, 2014)

"Thumbprint Security Scanner with Pulse Sensing Feedback"

this is taking it a bit far for me to make this remotely believable. would be a slightly odd but cool addition though keep the kiddies off your game lol.


----------



## Bobbybangin (Jan 22, 2014)

They are working on something. Most likely not this rumored project, but something. The people who would now about it would be a very select few. Those specs will be outdated next gen. There will most likely be a 16 core processor by then or something equally ridiculous. Working on something would squash a lot of people's dreams of demise for Nintendo to become a 3rd party developer.


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 22, 2014)

You should really post the main source.
http://www.nintendonews.com/2014/01/nintendo-fusion-could-be-nintendos-next-gen-hardware-name/
also, this seems to follow the rumors of Pokemon Plus and Minus, so this can actually be legit.
Don't expect them to be releasing it any time soon though, I imagine they will follow the traditional release cycle.
Those specs are pretty insane, though in 5 years time i can see Nintendo doing that.


----------



## BMinkie (Jan 22, 2014)

*Fusion DS*


CPU: ARMv8-A Cortex-A53 GPU: Custom Adreno 420-based AMD GPU
COM MEMORY: 3 GB LPDDR3 (2 GB Games, 1 GB OS)
2 130 mm DVGA (960 x 640) Capacitive Touchscreen
Slide Out Design with Custom Swivel Tilt Hinge
Upper Screen made of Gorilla Glass, Comes with Magnetic Cover
Low End Vibration for Gameplay and App Alerts
2 Motorized Circle Pads for Haptic Feedback
Thumbprint Security Scanner with Pulse Sensing Feedback
2 1mp Stereoptic Cameras
Multi-Array Microphone
A, B, X, Y, D-Pad, L, R, 1, 2 Buttons
3 Axis Tuning Fork Gyroscope, 3 Axis Accelerometer, Magnetometer
NFC Reader
3G Chip with GPS Location
Bluetooth v4.0 BLE Command Node used to Interface with Bluetooth Devices such as Cell Phones, Tablets
16 Gigabytes of Internal Flash Storage (Possible Future Unit With 32 Gigabytes)
Nintendo 3DS Cart Slot
SDHC “Holographic Enhanced” Card Slot up to 128 Gigabyte Limit
Mini USB I/O
3300 mAh Li-Ion battery
*Fusion Terminal*


GPGPU: Custom Radeon HD RX 200 GPU CODENAME LADY (2816 shaders @ 960 MHz, 4.60 TFLOP/s, Fillrates: 60.6 Gpixel/s, 170 Gtexel/s)
CPU: IBM 64-Bit Custom POWER 8-Based IBM 8-Core Processor CODENAME JUMPMAN (2.2 GHz, Shared 6 MB L4 cache)
Co-CPU: IBM PowerPC 750-based 1.24 GHz Tri-Core Co-Processor CODENAME HAMMER
MEMORY: 4 Gigabytes of Unified DDR4 SDRAM CODENAMED KONG, 2 GB DDR3 RAM @ 1600 MHz (12.8 GB/s) On Die CODENAMED BARREL
802.11 b/g/n Wireless
Bluetooth v4.0 BLE
2 USB 3.0
1 Coaxial Cable Input
1 CableCARD Slot
4 Custom Stream-Interface Nodes up to 4 Wii U GamePads
Versions with Disk Drive play Wii U Optical Disk (4 Layers Maximum), FUSION Holographic Versatile Disc (HVD) and Nintendo 3DS Card Slot
1 HDMI 2.0 1080p/4K Port
Dolby TrueHD 5.1 or 7.1 Surround Sound
Inductive Charging Surface for up to 4 FUSION DS or IC-Wii Remote Plus Controllers
Two versions: Disk Slot Version with 60 Gigs of Internal Flash Storage and Diskless Version with 300 Gigs of Internal Flash Storage
 
http://www.nintendonews.com/2014/01/nintendo-fusion-could-be-nintendos-next-gen-hardware-name/


----------



## Ray Lewis (Jan 22, 2014)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Would destroy people's faith in Nintendo if true, so common sense says not true.
> 
> Well actually it would make sense to start on development early, but i still wouldn't put much faith in a rumor.


Backwards compatibility and give credit for Wii U.  "Keep peripherals and get $150 off." Could keep Wii U people happy.  keep games, no loss there, and third party support? 

If they sped it along they could catch Sony/MS a few years into their lifespan.  I think a company could get away with it once.  If Sony/MS counter then people might hate them all.  That system would take the lead.  4k?  First one of those also.  ps4 did not include it, did they?


----------



## Jayro (Jan 22, 2014)

I've seen numerous news about Nintendo merging consoles and handheld SKDs and architectures to be the same across all platforms, so their next handheld following the 3DS may dump 3DS BC, and be a portable, slightly less-powerful version of their next console. And it makes sense for them to start doing so now, so it will be ready by the next console war. They are just going to have to ride out the Wii U an drop some major titles (Smash Bros Universe, Mario Kart 8, Zelda U) just to keep the system afloat through this gen. The 3DS has been a good cash cow this year, keeping them in business so far. If they would release the games we WANT on the Virtual Consoles (GBA and Gamecube games, mostly), then that would help.


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 22, 2014)

FireGrey said:


> You should really post the main source.
> http://www.nintendonews.com/2014/01/nintendo-fusion-could-be-nintendos-next-gen-hardware-name/
> also, this seems to follow the rumors of Pokemon Plus and Minus, so this can actually be legit.
> Don't expect them to be releasing it any time soon though, I imagine they will follow the traditional release cycle.
> Those specs are pretty insane, though in 5 years time i can see Nintendo doing that.


 

I saw the first rumors of plus and minus shortly after the Wii-U was first revealed. So I don't think so!

EDIT: Don't forget Intel and other processor devs believe, we will have desktop CPUs and GPUs with energy usage so small they could be used across devices.


----------



## Ashen12345 (Jan 22, 2014)

Nintendo stole my "Fusion" moniker... Bastards.


----------



## Wisenheimer (Jan 22, 2014)

It could be real, but if it is, I think it is being misinterpreted.

I would not be surprised to see Nintendo trying to "fuse" their 3DS and Wii U together, like Sony did with the Vita and Nintendo has done before with the Gameboy/SNES, GBA/Gamecube, et cetera.

I would also not be surprised if, long term, Nintendo is looking at how they might combine their handheld and home console product line.

What I believe is unlikely is that Nintendo is planning on a console to replace the 3DS before 2017 or the Wii U before 2018.


----------



## chyyran (Jan 22, 2014)

This list reads like someone who's both a Nintendo fanboy and a tech nerd's fantasy, it reeks of falsity. Take, for example, the CableCARD slot. As far as I know, CableCARD has only been deployed in the United States. Now, why would Nintendo, a considerably traditional Japanese company, implement hardware that would only work for the United States? HVD still hasn't been released yet, and it probably won't in the near future, if ever. As well, flash storage usually comes in powers of 2. I've never seen any flash memory available in multiples of 10, like that rumored 60GB and 300GB capacity.

On the Fusion DS, what's the purpose of NFC on the device? StreetPass and NiFi work perfectly well, and while NFC has a purpose, I don't see why it would serve any purpose on a gaming device. That capacitive touchscreen also smells funny, (3)DS systems' touchscreens have traditionally been resistive touchscreens, and for good reason. Capacitive touchscreens can not work with a stylus because styli don't conduct. They would essentially be cutting off backwards compatibility with a number of games that require the fine control that styli provide. And what use would a thumbprint scanner be on a gaming system? 

There's certainly a lot of inconsistencies and logic holes with these specs. While Nintendo is most certainly already working towards their Gen 8 systems, I'd take these specs with a grain of salt. They probably have no basis at all.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 22, 2014)

hm.. somehow I can't get Metroid Fusion out of my head anymore.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 22, 2014)

Ron said:


> As well, flash storage usually comes in powers of 2. I've never seen any flash memory available in multiples of 10, like that rumored 60GB and 300GB capacity.
> .


 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100008120 600038483&IsNodeId=1

It's actually pretty common in a lot of flash-based devices. 

But agreed with the rest of your post as well as Foxi's, it's guaranteed they're working on a next-gen system, but there's no way this will be it, or anything close to the end product.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm willing to bet that Nintendo might be getting ready to switch to a Linux/Unix-based OS, paired with ARM processors for their next console and handheld. It's really not THAT far-fetched, to be honest... ARM chips are fairly cheap, even for the quad-core chips now. So Nintendo might throw a Quad or two in the next Nintendo console, and a dual-core chip in the handheld. Who knows though, I could be completely wrong, but this is my theory.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 22, 2014)

weatMod said:


> "SDHC “Holographic Enhanced” Card Slot up to 128 Gigabyte Limit"
> im sorry but what in the actual fuck is a “Holographic Enhanced” Card Slot
> also it says " dual 1mp stereoscopic cameras" but makes no mention of 3d screens


without getting technical the data is pretty much stored in light


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jan 22, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Nintendo should make a Pokemon game for the Wii U.
> It'll boost sales for sure then.
> Not only that but Ninty should hurry up and release some good AAA titles.


 

This should have been one of their primary decisions from the get go. Heck, once they saw the system was having a rough start a game should have been drafted. It seriously would and should be the first move Nintendo makes when it comes to trying to meet the Wii U to seall well.

Edit: Reading those specs, the memory capacity would have to be higher in order for developers to want to work with it, and they would have to ditch the IBM processor for an x86 chip if they want games ported to the system. Backwards compatibility can suck my left nut, no sense in sacrificing developer support for old hat games that no one plays anymore. If it were true that Nintendo is aiming for an AMD R200 series GPU, they would probably have a graphical advantage over the Xbone and PS4 depending on the chip. Something around a 280X would probably give them a big performance edge. They really have to think about what is best for business and if they want to make money they need to get that 3rd party support and stop trying to alienate other developers. It's not too late to apologize and right the console ship. I don't believe they need to do anything with their portable systems right now though.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 23, 2014)

Nintendo goes into development with their new consoles pretty early so it's really not surprising.


----------



## Veho (Jan 23, 2014)

weatMod said:


> "SDHC “Holographic Enhanced” Card Slot up to 128 Gigabyte Limit"
> im sorry but what in the actual fuck is a “Holographic Enhanced” Card Slot


Like Bladexdsl said, it's holographic data storage. Nintendo is developing holographic storage, so that part of the specs is plausible.


----------



## Ray Lewis (Jan 23, 2014)

So, it beats current Sony/MS while Sony/MS will double Nintendo's next systems.  Nintendo should plan a system and then antcipate the market trends with the idea in their mind, "We plan 3 cores, Sony/MS will go 6. We want 6, and should secretly go 12." Seriously, Whatever Nintendo does, the others will double it.  

I don't see Nintendo ever being on par with specs.  Not their lifetime pattern.  They look to double/triple their previous systems for home consoles and that is it.  Just random thoughts.  I defer to Maxternal usually 99% of the time.  Always interesting to see these threads though.  The bigger question for Nintendo is on identity.  Do they want to go after multi plats? 
They don't want to license games to other devices so maybe they get into the mobile market.  Not full out 4g, maybe, but what about a 3ds successor with everything mobiles can do? Odd thought.  

My gut says the concept of using fusion units as controllers on home systems is great.  Go to a friend's house and go at it.  Take it with you.  Mobile to mobile gaming, backward compatibility with Wii and Wii U peripherals makes sense.  Buying new controllers with each system for $50/ each is obnoxious.  I buy every home Nintendo system going back to the NES.  I've mixed in 360 last cycle for fps/sports.  It would be nice to have one system for a change.  Anyone else think Nintendo will switch things up?


----------



## Qtis (Jan 23, 2014)

Ray Lewis said:


> My gut says the concept of using fusion units as controllers on home systems is great. Go to a friend's house and go at it. Take it with you. Mobile to mobile gaming, backward compatibility with Wii and Wii U peripherals makes sense. Buying new controllers with each system for $50/ each is obnoxious. I buy every home Nintendo system going back to the NES. I've mixed in 360 last cycle for fps/sports. It would be nice to have one system for a change. *Anyone else think Nintendo will switch things up?*


 
Not going into the other matters, but the last line is something of speculation. Nintendo has lately had a problem with a single, but large thing: third party support. This is something that Nintendo can't fix just by themselves. Otherwise the WiiU would be thriving. I'm a perfect example of this trend. I've got a PS3/360 (and why not add my PS4) for most of my gaming needs and only use the Wii for first party titles. I'm not interested in CoD for the Wii (or the WiiU for that matter due to the control scheme). I'm interested in only the first party titles like NSMB and SSB. Don't get me wrong, the other titles aren't bad. They're just a lot worse than the other options and game libraries (this include Sony's/Microsoft's first party devs as well as their third party/second party devs).


----------



## Shuji1987 (Jan 23, 2014)

Come on.... out of all the places I have seen this rumor I would have least expected it here.

First off, this rumor started on some random unknown made with wordpress fansite. Secondly, the hardware and features do not match Nintendo's business strategy. Thirdly, the chosen hardware seems like it is randomly slapped together without considering bottlenecks (be it price, be it performance). Lastly, Nintendo doesn't have licenses for most tech (i.e. 3G which out of all will cost the most). So together with all the high-end tech, these machines would simply costs too much for their target audience. No sane person will drop introductory prices of €1.000,- when Nintendo launches their console.

This is just some random Nintendo fanboy's wishlist. I find it disappointing how there are still people who see news value/truth in this.


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 23, 2014)

*voluntarily throws more wood on the fire*
http://www.totalvideogames.com/Nint...e-Nintendo039s-Storage-Space-Blues-13031.html
*and then sits back to watch it burn*

Seriously, though, I can KINDA see where this portion of the rumored specs came from ... but this is NOT technology that would be applicable to SDHC cards.


----------



## Shuji1987 (Jan 23, 2014)

Maxternal said:


> *voluntarily throws more wood on the fire*
> http://www.totalvideogames.com/Nint...e-Nintendo039s-Storage-Space-Blues-13031.html
> *and then sits back to watch it burn*
> 
> Seriously, though, I can KINDA see where this portion of the rumored specs came from ... but this is NOT technology that would be applicable to SDHC cards.


 

Another thing is, SD cards with the storage capacity they listed, should be referenced as SDXC, not SDHC. Anything below 64GB is SDHC and up to 2TB is SDXC.


----------



## Ray Lewis (Jan 24, 2014)

Shuji1987 said:


> Another thing is, SD cards with the storage capacity they listed, should be referenced as SDXC, not SDHC. Anything below 64GB is SDHC and up to 2TB is SDXC.


I agree 100% with your last two post.  I agree 100% with Maxternal on everything, lol.  Just fun speculation though and 99% chance of a ruse.  Lmfao, maybe "Four horsemen" started this, right Max?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 24, 2014)

"16gb internal memory"
"holographic enhanced card slot"
*closes tab*

do you guys realize this is just an updated version of the rumor that was around when the wiiu was close to being revealed?
there was even a talk that the 3ds and wii u development team were working together, and as a result the player could even use the 3ds as a substitute for the gamepad
I don't remember the whole rumor, but this was the main part anyway

also, now would not be a good time for Nintendo to announce a new console, families who bought it for christmas will feel betrayed


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jan 24, 2014)

Shuji1987 said:


> Another thing is, SD cards with the storage capacity they listed, should be referenced as SDXC, not SDHC. Anything below 64GB is SDHC and up to 2TB is SDXC.


 

Not like it matters but SDXC is a crappy choice of memory format when it hasn't fully replaced SDHC, not to mention it's size restrictions are limited to 128GB at most because that is what is available and those cards aren't cheap compared to a SSD or mechanical drive.


----------



## Veho (Jan 24, 2014)

DSGamer64 said:


> Not like it matters but SDXC is a crappy choice of memory format when it hasn't fully replaced SDHC, not to mention it's size restrictions are limited to 128GB at most because that is what is available


And SDHC is limited to 32GB.


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 24, 2014)

The more i look into this the more i believe this, though these are very early stages in the fusion's life so it could likely be scrapped in an instant.
Hell look at the steam controller and you'll know what i mean.
Also I like the name DSc :3


----------



## heartgold (Jan 24, 2014)

There is no doubt Nintendo is working on their next handheld already and there is inside info Nintendo is already in the works for next handheld from a neogaf member who has given accurate info in the past. Not so say these latest rumours are true and i doubt it. The 3DS development started in 2008, the 3DS was revealed in 2010, was it not? I think in the next two years we will hear Nintendo talk about 3DS's successor. 2015 would be my guess for the first reveal and 2016 release. That's a good five years after the 3DS launch.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 24, 2014)

This is not a rumour, it's true that Nintendo are already planning their steps for the next console but it won't arrive until 2017/18.

It's safe to say the same about Microsoft and Sony because they're looking forward to what they can offer more to their customers.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 24, 2014)

the force is not strong with this one.

fake.

maybe Nintendo could be working on a new handheld due to Gateway and they can only block it with a new hardware revision..


----------



## lokomelo (Jan 24, 2014)

Am I the only one who thinks that the fake 1DS would be better than all this fusion stuff?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 24, 2014)

lokomelo said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that the fake 1DS would be better than all this fusion stuff?


 
1DS looked promising and would've been cool but I'm not sure it would look good on a TV because of its small resolution. Yeah it probably wouldn't but I don't really care, I still play old games on a tube TV.


----------



## blaisedinsd (Jan 24, 2014)

I do like the idea of Nintendo designing and launching successors to both Wii U and 3DS at the same time. Design both systems from the ground up to be integrated taking the ideas from the Wii U gamepad and merging it with a stand alone handheld console. Basically like the 3DS is the gamepad, and your gamepad is pretty much your 3DS. They can sell the handheld as a standalone portable device but design it so that having the home console is also a compelling companion.

It makes sense, Nintendo has been working toward a synergy between their handheld and home console and designing and releasing them both as a pair would enable them to do way more than they have in the past.

They also should make it easy for much of the smartphone android/ios games and some apps are available or easily added to the handheld.  Parents I think would be happy to let their kids play that stuff on a $150-200 handheld gaming device rather than trusting kids with the more expensive tablets and smartphones.  Kids who play Nintendo handhelds generally also game a bunch on those types of devices and Nintendo would do well to add those experiences to them.


----------



## Nyancat (Apr 21, 2014)

It's likely that Pokemon Plus And Minus is coming out because a few days ago Nintendo/Game Freak released images of Shiny Volcanion and Hoopa but here's the evidence.
We also saw moves that were not introduced to the game before called 'Thousand Arrows' and another move similar to that. 
Therefore, these moves had the same stats as the Zyguardian, or for short Zygarde so maybe there will be different forms of Zygarde in a newer generation?


----------

